# Produktwarnung Vital 1 / Jokab-Safety



## Sockenralf (9 Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wer hat schon davon gehört:
http://www.jokabsafety.com/default....g=Deutsch&mainpage=templates/09.asp?sida=2034


Mein Schaltanlagenbauer schrieb mich gestern an, von Jokab selber habe ich noch nix gehört (kann aber auch sein, daß der Brief noch bei uns durch´s Haus geistert)

Wie geht ihr damit um?
Was macht ihr nun?

Mir graut irgendwie vor dem Gedanken, ca. 100 der Teile suchen, prüfen, ausbauen und ggf. tauschen zu müssen



MfG


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juni 2011)

Vergleichbares hatten wir mit Siemens 3RK3.
Ist schon ärgerlich und nervig.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## vierlagig (9 Juni 2011)

> ein geringes theoretisches Risiko



ich würde die sache eher entspannt sehen und stück für stück bei geplanten stillständen tauschen...

schade ist, dass nicht genau definiert wird um welches problem es sich handelt, so entgeht die möglichkeit an hand der eigenen erfahrungen dies nachzuvollziehen...

da sicherheitseinrichtungen meist dreifach sicher ausgeführt werden müssen gilt für mich immer noch mein erster satz ... und das bei euch kein schreiben angekommen ist, sondern ihr durch euren lieferanten informiert wurdet, liegt evtl. daran, dass ihr nie direkt, selbt als kunde eine vital 1 gekauft habt ... was datenbanken alles möglich machen


----------



## zotos (9 Juni 2011)

Wie alt sind die Teile denn? Dem Aussehen nach zu urteilen URALT.

@Safety: Sorry!


----------



## vierlagig (9 Juni 2011)

zotos schrieb:


> Wie alt sind die Teile denn? Dem Aussehen nach zu urteilen URALT.
> 
> @Safety: Sorry!



erste auslieferung 2001 ... 10 jahre ... zeit für neues


----------



## Sockenralf (10 Juni 2011)

Hallo,


vierlagig schrieb:


> ... und das bei euch kein schreiben angekommen ist, sondern ihr durch euren lieferanten informiert wurdet, liegt evtl. daran, dass ihr nie direkt, selbt als kunde eine vital 1 gekauft habt ... was datenbanken alles möglich machen


 
Das lag daran, daß die Post bei uns hausintern nicht die schnellste ist --> mittlerweile hab ich´s bekommen



MfG


----------



## Safety (10 Juni 2011)

Hallo Kollegen,
  kann zu dem Thema leider auch nichts sagen da ich nicht mehr für ABB bzw. Jokab tätig bin.


----------



## Sockenralf (10 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

mittlerweile weiß ich genaueres:
es sind wohl ALLE Geräte betroffen, außer die nach April 2011  (oder so )

Ursache soll ein zu geringer Abstand (entgegen irgendeiner schwulen Norm) zwischen 2 Leiterbahnen sein

Bei mir trifft´s ca. 40 Geräte (einer meiner jungs ist heute durch die Firma getippelt und hat jeden Schaltschrank geöffnet), aber ich mag mir gar nicht ausmalen, wie´s z. B. Kuka gerade geht --> die haben sicherlich tausende Geräte auf der Welt verteilt


MfG


----------

